#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Sec IX Buttering Qualification Welding Procedure???

## sooeey2u

For future use, need to have a qualified "buttering" weld procedure in place to use for closing a root opening in a repair situation.



As per Section IX QW-283, I intend to quality a basic butt welding procedure specification  using a .375" thk P-1 matl. plate, single V groove joint design with metal backing with SMAW process.  The root opening will purposely be large and will surface weld metal buildup with a deposit of .1875" thk, then make subsequent weld passes to join the members.

During each deposition pass of weld metal, the surface shall receive magnetic particle examination to reqs of Appendix 6 of Sec VIII Div 1.

After successfull PQR and subsequent WPQ tests, what thickness range of "butter" weld metal is the production welder qualified to?

According to QW-283.3 Buttering Thickness, I understand that if thickness of "butter" weld metal is less than .1875" that the actual deposited "butter" weld metal becomes the minimum qualified thickness.   And I would assume the maximum thickness would be twice the deposited "butter" weld metal thickness.

My ? is what would be the minimum & maximum qualified thickness for .1875" deposited "butter" weld metal thickness?

Thanks in advance for comments and advice,
QCRobertSee More: Sec IX Buttering Qualification Welding Procedure???

----------

